# Recommended Smoking Temp for Uncured Meat.



## chef jimmyj

*WHILE** YOU MAY DO AS YOU WISH,* *SMF MANAGEMENT SUGGESTS YOU FOLLOW THESE GUIDELINES...*
*THE USDA FACT SHEET ON SMOKING UNCURED MEAT, RECOMMENDS SMOKING BETWEEN 225°F AND 300°F...JJ*


----------

